# Franklin Co. roll call



## Joe Moran (Aug 19, 2010)

Work day on the 28th at the HRHC!!!
Deer are hitting the food plots hard. Great bucks on camera!
Been practicing with my bow almost every day. C'mon opening day!!


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 19, 2010)

Getting lots of pics.Seeing alot of persimmons and grapes,not ready yet.Maybe they hold on until Sept.11.


----------



## Joe Moran (Aug 20, 2010)

dirtroad said:


> Getting lots of pics.Seeing alot of persimmons and grapes,not ready yet.Maybe they hold on until Sept.11.


We've actually got muscadines on the ground already!


----------



## albaraptor (Aug 21, 2010)

Franklin co here can't wait . Got me a good little creek spot set up


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe Moran said:


> We've actually got muscadines on the ground already!



After reading this I went scouting yesterday.The muscadines here at the house(Royston) have turned and will be falling soon.The ones down at Bowman are'nt turning yet.Maybe because of the sunlight,I don't know.The ones here are getting alot more sunlight.I do believe the persimmon will be around come bow season,I am ready.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 5, 2010)

I  have a little spot to hunt in Franklin co near the Banks co. line. Put a double ladder stand up there Thurs. so my 11 yr. old son and I can sit together. He killed his first deer there last yr. hunting on the ground. Didnt see much evidence of white oak acorns. I didnt do any walking aroud as the tract is so small it's easily spooked. The stand is in a proven spot acorns or not (killed 20+ deer there over the years) but of course it's better when theres a good acorn crop. Are you local hunters seeing many acorns? I come down from the mtns. to hunt this several times a yr. since we have very few doe days at home. Looks like a good acorn yr. at home if we just had the deer to go with them. We've got plenty of bears and quite a few hogs though.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 13, 2010)

Dissapointing opening day. Saw tons of squirrels & no deer. Had 3 dogs run right up under me at about 9:45am. None were wearing collars. Too stinking hot!!!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 14, 2010)

have not been yet. doing some bush hogging in the am. still to hot!
bucks are not moving in the daylight.


----------



## hunter_58 (Sep 16, 2010)

ripplerider said:


> I  have a little spot to hunt in Franklin co near the Banks co. line. Put a double ladder stand up there Thurs. so my 11 yr. old son and I can sit together. He killed his first deer there last yr. hunting on the ground. Didnt see much evidence of white oak acorns. I didnt do any walking aroud as the tract is so small it's easily spooked. The stand is in a proven spot acorns or not (killed 20+ deer there over the years) but of course it's better when theres a good acorn crop. Are you local hunters seeing many acorns? I come down from the mtns. to hunt this several times a yr. since we have very few doe days at home. Looks like a good acorn yr. at home if we just had the deer to go with them. We've got plenty of bears and quite a few hogs though.



haven't seen to many acorns in Elbert/Madison county. has anyone else seen many acorns ??


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 11, 2010)

acorns are falling. anyone seeing any deer?


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 12, 2010)

Didn't see any deer last weekend. Hopefully, this weekend will be better.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 25, 2010)

Scored some land this year in franklin co. new to hunting in county and wondering how year i going. What time of year rut hits and such?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

Jasonbritt80 said:


> Scored some land this year in franklin co. new to hunting in county and wondering how year i going. What time of year rut hits and such?



the last of november has always been good for me. got 2 nice bucks last 3 yrs end of november first of december. we do see chasing middle of nov. whee is your land located?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

what did ya'll see this weekend?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone seeing any deer? huntin it hard next week. just wanted to know what to expect


----------



## cmtemple (Nov 14, 2010)

big hunt, seeing lots of yotes and a few small bucks and does no chasing yet.good luck next week you should be hitting it just right in franklin co.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Dec 17, 2010)

saw 5 deer yesterday evening. 2 yearlings and 3 small bucks.
all the small bucks were together. saw them at 5:30.
saw a doe and 2 yearlings together this morning at 9:00


----------



## BIG HUNT (Dec 18, 2010)

rain came in at daylight. sat in the tree til 9:00. no deer spotted.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Dec 21, 2010)

rain had the deer bedded down all day. saw no deer midday. 4 does spotted at 5 this evening


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 23, 2010)

This cold should have them out looking for something to eat


----------



## BIG HUNT (Dec 30, 2010)

saw 2 yaerlings this morning at 9:45. saw a 6pt this eveing at 5:30. going back at it friday and saturday!


----------

